# Ya know what?



## Phridae (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't even know everyones first names. I like to use peoples names when I say something directly to them, and I think the only name's I know here are Jon, Matt and Alissa. I'm sure some people have their name in their signature, I just probably havent noticed.  h34r: Right, I'm done complaining.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 25, 2005)

mines kevin

but i'm often reffered to as: jacka$$, dumba$$, a$$hole......you know, that sort of thing


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 25, 2005)

Alex


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 25, 2005)

Erika


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@Apr 25 2005, 01:15 PM
> * mines kevin
> 
> but i'm often reffered to as: jacka$$, dumba$$, a$$hole......you know, that sort of thing *


 You forgot "Matt".  :blink: 

Mine's ffemt8978.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 25, 2005)

well michelle knows me my name is  alissa soon to be kaylynn's mommy


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 25, 2005)

Jennifer here


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2005)

Chimp


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 25, 2005)

Deana


----------



## Phridae (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Apr 25 2005, 06:38 PM
> * Chimp *


 Thats seriously your name?

I mean, its very unique.... :blink:


----------



## emtal233 (Apr 26, 2005)

Alex...


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Apr 26, 2005)

****


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Apr 26 2005, 07:09 AM
> * **** *


 in more than one way, sometimes.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2005)

You be nice, too.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Apr 26 2005, 07:19 PM
> * You be nice, too. *


 Oh, Daddy, we're only pokin' fun!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Apr 26 2005, 07:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Apr 26 2005, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Apr 26 2005, 07:19 PM
> * You be nice, too. *


Oh, Daddy, we're only pokin' fun! [/b][/quote]
 Somehow you saying Oh Daddy makes me wonder how many of these boys are having to "take a break" from the computer???


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 26, 2005)

guess i forgot about my forum assigned name

i guess ya'll can call me matt ifn you really want to


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Apr 26 2005, 07:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Apr 26 2005, 07:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow you saying Oh Daddy makes me wonder how many of these boys are having to "take a break" from the computer??? [/b][/quote]
 I can't make fun?? 


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Apr 26 2005, 07:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Apr 26 2005, 07:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow you saying Oh Daddy makes me wonder how many of these boys are having to "take a break" from the computer??? [/b][/quote]
 LOL, that's me, I'm EVIL...


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Apr 26 2005, 08:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Apr 26 2005, 08:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that's me, I'm EVIL... [/b][/quote]
 Huh... I don't get it....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Apr 26 2005, 08:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Apr 26 2005, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh... I don't get it....


 [/b][/quote]
 Really?


----------



## 40sCutest (Apr 26, 2005)

<<< Danielle... not that interesting


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 26, 2005)

Tabitha

or...

Tabi


----------



## Phridae (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Apr 26 2005, 07:09 AM
> * **** *


 Ha! I mean.. Nope, I really mean Ha!

Must have been a rough child hood.


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh, I guess I'm a lil late on this one.  I go by my middle name, Brad.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't feel bad CPDemt or Brad.  I am a little late and haven't been in hear much but mine is  Jessica mostly I go by Jess.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Apr 30, 2005)

Jimmy here


----------



## Margaritaville (May 2, 2005)

Christina B)


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 3, 2005)

*Maria*


----------



## Luno (May 3, 2005)

Luke


----------

